# Géolocalisation en forêt avec un iphone



## fredada (17 Octobre 2017)

bonjour,

j'étais en forêt et j'ai voulu mémoriser un lieu.
Comme j'avais du réseau, j'ai donc créé un contact depuis un repère effectué sur plan dans l'iphone.
Une fois enregistré, quand je clique sur l'adresse, il m'envoie au village le plus proche mais pas à l'endroit où j'étais en plein milieu de la forêt.
L'adresse ne comporte que le code postal et le village.

Quelle est l'astuce pour mémoriser un lieu précis sans nom et numéro de rue en pleine nature ?

Merci d'avance, fredo


----------



## roquebrune (17 Octobre 2017)

j'utilise find My Car 
mais en tres precis sans besoin de connexion internet je fais ca avec Sygic


----------



## fredada (19 Octobre 2017)

je vais essayer ça, ok merci !!


----------



## Patrick Bernier (23 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour, 
J'utilise "Maps 3D", GPS qui me permet d'organiser mes randos : tu télécharges (gratuitement) une carte (rando ou autre selon besoins) en wifi ou 4G. Une fois sur le terrain, même hors réseau, tu es localisé, tu peux enregistrer ton parcours, tes déplacements, ou seulement ta position (idéal pour la cueillette aux champignons !),
Cordialement,


----------

